# Diamond Resort "Voluntary" contribution!?



## sandesurf (Mar 8, 2016)

Just a head's up to other Diamond Resort owners. Maybe this has already come up, but I needed to say something...

On our itemized bill, there is a "Voluntary Contribution" amount of $5, which is reflected in the total amount due. If this is "voluntary", why is it "due"?!

I have caught it for the past two years, after Diamond took over our resort, but since I just made a reservation, on the phone, and had to pay our maintenance fee, without my bill in hand, I paid the total (including the VOLUNTARY fee). How many people overlook this? Those $5 can really add up for a company who is already sucking us dry.

Yes, I called, and got it back!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll go out on a limb here and presume it's the dreaded ARDA (Am. Resort Developer's Assn.) fee. Many (most?) of us have it included in our MF bills. There have been several threads about this. Most of us just line it out, or deduct it from the total owed. I know of no one who has had the resort come after them for it. ARDA does little to nothing for owners. It's all about the developers.

Oh, yes, you asked why they bill you? Because they can. That's all.

Keep your money.

Jim


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, DRI is all about da bill (no trouble). When making reservations they always make you unselect the options. For example, Legal Protection is always a "YES" (at an added cost) unless you actively opt out....:annoyed:


----------



## SusanH (Mar 9, 2016)

*Class Action Lawsuit*



sandesurf said:


> Just a head's up to other Diamond Resort owners. Maybe this has already come up, but I needed to say something...
> 
> On our itemized bill, there is a "Voluntary Contribution" amount of $5, which is reflected in the total amount due. If this is "voluntary", why is it "due"?!
> 
> ...



This is one of a few issues that may form the basis of a new class action lawsuit.  If you are interested in more information, please email me at sbharbison@gmail.com or pm me here.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2016)

this thread should answer some questions for you

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234777&highlight=arda


----------

